# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring dream of car driving by its self with no driver?

## Merro

I have had several of night terrors in the past with these kinds of dreams. I have had dreams about me being in a car by my self and the car driving on its own. The engine would turn on by its self and it would drive off to who knows where. I have had several of recurring dreams of cars driving by them selves with me in the car and the car getting me into an accident. A few dreams ago I had one awhile back when I was at the gas station. My mom went inside to pay for the gas. And when she entered the building the car would turn its self on and drive its self. The car would just go onto the main road, the interstate and it would start speeding up really fast. And when it got to where it wanted it ran its self into a telephone poll or what ever you call those large wooden things. I've had other recurring dreams of this and I still keep having them. I am wondering why I keep having these dreams. They keep giving me stress. I often see cars in my other dreams driving them selves with no drivers. The last dream I had. As I remember correctly. I was in the interstate trying to drive some where. When I stopped I saw a car driving by its self on the left lane coming from another road. I have had another dream where I was trying to drive to Walmart. I don't even have my drivers license. The car would just take control over its self and the wheel would turn its self, etc. It was a scary moment.

When I started to drive again. The car with no driver started speeding up and it rammed me and got me into an accident then I woke up. I had a heavy feeling when I woke up it felt like I really did got into a car accident. Why do I keep having these recurring nightmares of these possessed cars trying to get me into an accident? They are giving me stress and I want them to stop. Every other dream I have that involves cars there are no drivers driving them. It is like they are possessed by a ghost. It is really creepy. I don't know what to make these dreams come to an end. I would really appreciate if someone could help me out. I'm serious too every time I dream with cars in them. There are no drivers in them. And every time I am in a car. The car would take complete over its self and try to get me killed.

Like I said, I have no clue whats causing these dreams. The car dreams are causing me to be afraid to drive in real life. I am getting afraid of getting my drivers license because of these recurring dreams.

----------


## moondust

So first thing is first: don't let your dreams create and fuel your fears. Your subconscious is trying to get you over these fears by making you face them head on. Where are you in the car (passenger/driver/back seat)?

   I dream of cars a lot too. From my experience, cars represent the direction of my life. If I am in a rut I will dream of driving in circles. If I were to freak out about something then I would dream of crashing my car and so on...

  So a car that drives itself...maybe there is something you feel you have a lack of control over or you're not sure of what direction to go in. And the driver-less car making you crash can represent the feelings of these fears coming true. 
  That's all I have. I hope this helps, if not, I'm sorry -.-'
Peace and Love.

btw: I love your avatar  :wink2:

----------


## Merro

> So first thing is first: don't let your dreams create and fuel your fears. Your subconscious is trying to get you over these fears by making you face them head on. Where are you in the car (passenger/driver/back seat)?
> 
>    I dream of cars a lot too. From my experience, cars represent the direction of my life. If I am in a rut I will dream of driving in circles. If I were to freak out about something then I would dream of crashing my car and so on...
> 
>   So a car that drives itself...maybe there is something you feel you have a lack of control over or you're not sure of what direction to go in. And the driver-less car making you crash can represent the feelings of these fears coming true. 
>   That's all I have. I hope this helps, if not, I'm sorry -.-'
> Peace and Love.
> 
> btw: I love your avatar



Thanks for your help. My avatar is the happy mask salesman from Zelda Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask. Yeah usually in the dream I am sometimes in the passengers seat. Sometimes I'm in the drivers seat. Usually when I'm in the passengers seat the car comes to life by its self. And it try's to get me killed. In some dreams I have. If I'm out side on a road. There will be a car with no driver or no one in the car driving its self and trying to run me over. It's really scary.

----------


## moondust

Ha, yeah The Legend of Zelda games are my favourites ^.^
Ah, so I'm guessing here, but what I see is that there is a big difference in which seat you sit in. If you're in the Drivers seat then the issue can be controlled. When sitting in the Passengers seat, it seems more difficult to get that control; especially since the car starts by itself...it just needs some skill. Idunno about being outside of the car. I guess the problems aren't related to that aspect, or maybe you're just more vulnerable to that fear. =| wish I could be of more help.

----------


## Kara18

I used to have the same dreams. (except I never got into an accident) Basically, I'd be in the passenger side of the car, and for the first bit of the dream, I was just kinda like "Mkay. I'm in a car. And it's moving. Cool." Then about halfway through the dream I change to "Holy crap! The car's driving itsself! NOT GOOD!" Then, being that I was around 15-16 (and hadn't even thought of beginning to drive. Cause evidently I'm not a normal teenager.) I would freak out and not know how to control the car (even though at no point was I in danger of getting in an accident, the car knew what it was doing I guess) At the end of the dream, I would reach over to the steering wheel and pull over to the side of the road. That's all.

I guess, considering what your dream means, mine must be something along the lines of "You're not neccessarily in control, but everything's gonna work out anyway. Go ahead and take control when you feel like it." Or something...

----------


## gohan3499

Sounds kinda like the movie/book Christine.

----------


## Merro

These dreams remind me of a horror movie where a ghost can possess a vehicle and try to get someone killed...

----------


## ApocalipsticK

> Sounds kinda like the movie/book Christine.



indeed

----------


## CWHunt456

> I have had several of night terrors in the past with these kinds of dreams. I have had dreams about me being in a car by my self and the car driving on its own. The engine would turn on by its self and it would drive off to who knows where. I have had several of recurring dreams of cars driving by them selves with me in the car and the car getting me into an accident. A few dreams ago I had one awhile back when I was at the gas station. My mom went inside to pay for the gas. And when she entered the building the car would turn its self on and drive its self. The car would just go onto the main road, the interstate and it would start speeding up really fast. And when it got to where it wanted it ran its self into a telephone poll or what ever you call those large wooden things. I've had other recurring dreams of this and I still keep having them. I am wondering why I keep having these dreams. They keep giving me stress. I often see cars in my other dreams driving them selves with no drivers. The last dream I had. As I remember correctly. I was in the interstate trying to drive some where. When I stopped I saw a car driving by its self on the left lane coming from another road. I have had another dream where I was trying to drive to Walmart. I don't even have my drivers license. The car would just take control over its self and the wheel would turn its self, etc. It was a scary moment.
> 
> When I started to drive again. The car with no driver started speeding up and it rammed me and got me into an accident then I woke up. I had a heavy feeling when I woke up it felt like I really did got into a car accident. Why do I keep having these recurring nightmares of these possessed cars trying to get me into an accident? They are giving me stress and I want them to stop. Every other dream I have that involves cars there are no drivers driving them. It is like they are possessed by a ghost. It is really creepy. I don't know what to make these dreams come to an end. I would really appreciate if someone could help me out. I'm serious too every time I dream with cars in them. There are no drivers in them. And every time I am in a car. The car would take complete over its self and try to get me killed.
> 
> Like I said, I have no clue whats causing these dreams. The car dreams are causing me to be afraid to drive in real life. I am getting afraid of getting my drivers license because of these recurring dreams.





I had almost the exact same dream as a kid.  I went on a drive with my family in their old car we don't even have now.  We were getting out as the door doesn't open for me as it drives away without my parents even noticing.  I begin to cry that they didn't notice this.  The car turns onto my road by turning left.  The road is vey different though.  It's just fields and nothing else.  I just sit as we drive off.  I find it odd how no one is actually driving it, but my paranoia of a ghost driving it ends all my thoughts.  Eventually the car stopped in an empty town.  It just sits there, but I don't remember the rest.  Yet I faintly remember somehow escaping.

----------


## Merro

> I had almost the exact same dream as a kid.  I went on a drive with my family in their old car we don't even have now.  We were getting out as the door doesn't open for me as it drives away without my parents even noticing.  I begin to cry that they didn't notice this.  The car turns onto my road by turning left.  The road is vey different though.  It's just fields and nothing else.  I just sit as we drive off.  I find it odd how no one is actually driving it, but my paranoia of a ghost driving it ends all my thoughts.  Eventually the car stopped in an empty town.  It just sits there, but I don't remember the rest.  Yet I faintly remember somehow escaping.



I know it sounds scary doesn't it? Its even more scarier when your leaving the car and it starts coming after you on its own. Some wicked scary shit. That's something that you would see in a horror movie about ghosts.

----------


## CWHunt456

> I know it sounds scary doesn't it? Its even more scarier when your leaving the car and it starts coming after you on its own. Some wicked scary shit. That's something that you would see in a horror movie about ghosts.



     Oh no... I'm gonna wake up at like 4 now after having some nightmare about this! ::shock:: 
I'm screwed...

----------

